# Anyone Playing an Ovation Elite?



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey folks, I'm intrigued by some of the newer Ovation elite guitars. Specifically the models with the odd sound holes. I'm leaning towards getting one of the matte black versions without the flames'










I've searched online for videos, but of course everyone plays these plugged into some sort of amp. I'm just wondering how they sound unplugged. Does anyone have any experience with one of these? They sound amazing plugged in. 

If I was rich I would get this one Adamas 2080SR


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you can stand the shape they are not a bad guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, I play a Takamine G series dreadnaught and I find I like the sound and the volume but it is very uncomfortable compared to my electrics. I think I have a permanent bruise on my right side, LOL 

At 5k the Adamas better be a good guitar.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Someone posted this Ovation recently on Ottawa Kijiji. I think he was looking for $800 initially. Back in the day these were super high end guitars. I'm not sure what they're worth nowadays, but I'd be hard pushed to pay top dollar for those newer Ovations (made where ?) when these original ones are still available.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...se/1061339397?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

That one looks like a custom job. there is a KOA wood one closer to me for less than 500, but I have my heart set on a matte black one, which are harder to find. I'm in no rush.


----------

